# Rest now My Maynard... I Love you boy!!



## hushtool (Jun 22, 2005)

Rest now my Maynard...

Your broken body can't hold you down any longer my baby... Go run across the bridge... one day Mommy and Daddy will see you again... Mommy and Daddy will miss you so very much, but we know you will be watching us from where ever you are waiting until we can all be together again. You had struggled long enough with your illness. Mommy and Daddy did not want for you to have to watch, anymore, as life passed you by, your physical body was holding you back and now you are free. From the first day I held you in my arms I knew I loved you, and that this day would eventually come. You never gave me anything but happy times and I will cherish them for as long as I live. I knew that one day I would have to return the undying, loyal, unconditional love and pure joy that you had given me for ten years. I hope that setting you free from the burden of your physical body is but a small token of the ultimate love that I will always have for you my baby chicken... You were everything and so very much more to me, I couldn't have asked, wished or imagined a better dog. You were always loving, patient, friendly, protective, supportive, and a million other words. I will never forget you Maynard... You will live on in my heart until the day that we are reunited. Don't worry about Mommy and Daddy we will heal with time. We will remember all the good times that we had the pleasure of spending with you. Thank you for choosing me to be your Daddy. You are and will always be my Baby... 

I LOVE YOU MAYNEY BOY!!!! ♥

Go now my boy, Grandpa, Auntie Sandra, and Manny are waiting...


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I know the feeling.
You have my sympathy, very sorry for the loss of your loved one.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Saying good bye is always hard. I like it how good bye is said in German....auf wiedersehen...till we meet again. Sorry for your loss. They live on in our hearts.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

RIP Maynard


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss  Rip Maynard


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Im so sorry. Run free Maynard


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know the feeling all too well. RIP Maynard.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Maynard run free at the bridge.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

What a beautiful tribute. I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## MamaTank (Nov 27, 2011)

I am so sorry  
RIP Maynard


----------

